# Sticky  You know you're an Extrovert when



## INTJellectual

When it's hard for you to shut up your mouth.


----------



## electricky

No.



(Oh look there's no character minimum anymore so I didn't even need to write this)


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

Troll alert


----------



## electricky

LOL yeah, I see what she did there. Either way the thread goes, the OP wins. The only thing left is to make the inevitable downfall more interesting and informative


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

ElectricSparkle said:


> LOL yeah, I see what she did there. Either way the thread goes, the OP wins. The only thing left is to make the inevitable downfall more interesting and informative


You know the thing i find the most ironic in terms of PerC in itself is this. If you head over to the ENFP/TP forum, even the ESFP/ENTJ, you won't find masses and masses of data being exchanged. One liners, a few paragraphs here and there. The introverted forums explains everything in complete detail, they go on and on , sometimes repeating themselves over and over again. I can hardly get through reading all the blab, i find myself skipping every 10 lines and getting the jest of the whole thing. Basically Ne can sum up everything that needs to be said in a few lines, often 1. The sub forums are draining, introverts will use up pages in order to get a point across. So yeah, i have to wonder who really talks the most


----------



## INTJellectual

Some people talk, because they have a lot to talk about.

Others talk, because it makes them uncomfortable being quiet.


----------



## ThatName

You can't go 24 hours without affirmation, and God forbid it comes from an introvert.


----------



## Manofadventure

You can't spend all day inside

Your dominant function is extroverted, the same with your tertiary 

You talk to inanimate objects and animals when you're alone


----------



## L'Empereur

inb4lock...


----------



## Athesis

MuChApArAdOx said:


> You know the thing i find the most ironic in terms of PerC in itself is this. If you head over to the ENFP/TP forum, even the ESFP/ENTJ, you won't find masses and masses of data being exchanged. One liners, a few paragraphs here and there. The introverted forums explains everything in complete detail, they go on and on , sometimes repeating themselves over and over again. I can hardly get through reading all the blab, i find myself skipping every 10 lines and getting the jest of the whole thing. Basically Ne can sum up everything that needs to be said in a few lines, often 1. The sub forums are draining, introverts will use up pages in order to get a point across. So yeah, i have to wonder who really talks the most


I like how many words you used to convey your message. :tongue:


----------



## Athesis

Manofadventure said:


> You can't spend all day inside
> 
> Your dominant function is extroverted, the same with your tertiary
> 
> You talk to inanimate objects and animals when you're alone


I hate spending all day inside, and sometimes I talk to my cats. I'm not extroverted.


----------



## INTJellectual

erikneoland said:


> I hate spending all day inside, and sometimes I talk to my cats. I'm not extroverted.


Fe is what makes INFJ seems extroverted, and yeah it would confuse many :tongue:


----------



## Mouse222

You talk to people you've just met, like you've known them for years!


----------



## WWZmassappeal

you know when your the first one to talk when your with your introverted friends..


----------



## KateMarie999

When you find that one person who really clicks with you and all of a sudden you have to know EVERYTHING about them!!


----------



## IamEllie

You can't keep things inside of your head, and alot of the time ...when you think it, you say it before you can catch yourself.


----------



## Kore

MuChApArAdOx said:


> You know the thing i find the most ironic in terms of PerC in itself is this. If you head over to the ENFP/TP forum, even the ESFP/ENTJ, you won't find masses and masses of data being exchanged. One liners, a few paragraphs here and there. The introverted forums explains everything in complete detail, they go on and on , sometimes repeating themselves over and over again. I can hardly get through reading all the blab, i find myself skipping every 10 lines and getting the jest of the whole thing. Basically Ne can sum up everything that needs to be said in a few lines, often 1. The sub forums are draining, introverts will use up pages in order to get a point across. So yeah, i have to wonder who really talks the most


I didn't read this. I'm just commenting to inform you. :tongue:

Kidding!


----------



## LibertyPrime

@INTJellectual

I prefer to shut up and do stuff. Listening to others makes my eyes glaze over, unless they say something interesting. Then I listen. Silence is wonderful, but I often worry the other person dislikes it or thinks I dislike him/her if I don't talk.

I'm quiet 90% of the time and prefer it that way, probably gotten used to it through self isolation. :sad: thou the long periods of being by myself are effing depressing and draining. I prefer being with a specific person, she is a fun introvert and enough to keep me sane.


----------



## INTJellectual

Rim said:


> @_INTJellectual_
> 
> I prefer to shut up and do stuff. Listening to others makes my eyes glaze over, unless they say something interesting. Then I listen. Silence is wonderful, but I often worry the other person dislikes it or thinks I dislike him/her if I don't talk.
> 
> I'm quiet 90% of the time and prefer it that way, probably gotten used to it through self isolation. :sad: thou the long periods of being by myself are effing depressing and draining. I prefer being with a specific person, she is a fun introvert and enough to keep me sane.


ENxx of the MBTI are the introverted of the extroverts who likes contemplating and doing stuffs that one enjoys. I'm not even surprised you say that. 

And yeah, we introverted are your best mate to stir you up. :tongue:


----------



## Boolean11

don't spend everytime inside your head?


----------



## Raichu

Manofadventure said:


> Your dominant function is extroverted, the same with your tertiary


omg this is totally me i thought i was the only one


----------



## Okay For Me

Just feeling like to talk, getting energized by it. Having a wide circle of friends. Pretty much a social butterfly and direct energy into the world, building their influence in the world.


----------



## Okay For Me

Also, extroverts tend to be more socialized and develop more relationships than an introvert most of the time.


----------



## Okay For Me

roastingmallows said:


> You don't much care for cubicle work
> 
> You prefer to study in a group, but if you like the people in the group, they will not do you any good because socializing will then take priority over studying.
> 
> If after an exciting exchange of thoughts and ideas, you sometimes realize that it was not so much of an exchange as you talking, and someone pretending to listen or actually listening, depending on how interesting you are. And you never really know.
> 
> Perhaps you don't mind being at home alone for a while since there's always the internet, but after a few days, the weird anxiety kicks in.
> 
> It's a huge rush to be with a group of amiable folks where the conversation flows so natural and everyone is having a good time.
> 
> Much of your thoughts are occupied by thinking about past interactions and planning future interactions.
> 
> If given the opportunity, you will totally dominate a group of people and make them listen to all the funny things that have happened to you ever. Maybe you'll do some impressions of them. Or maybe that's an ESFP thing.


Lol, I got a 53% on thinking, 47% on feeling. That's way too balanced. Always fighting..., don't know if one day I will be INFP and the next, INTP again. Swaying moods...


----------



## Raichu

You know you're an extrovert when even though you're really shy and nervous and not required to at all, you still get up in front of the class to give a presentation that you didn't prepare for at all so you have to make up off the top of your head. Because you just really feel like standing up and talking to everyone.


----------



## epistemophile

Manofadventure said:


> You can't spend all day inside
> 
> Your dominant function is extroverted, the same with your tertiary
> 
> You talk to inanimate objects and animals when you're alone


TBH, I talk to inanimate objects and animals when there's people in the room, too and they won't talk to me.


----------



## puppies454

You think you're an introvert and you even try to chalk up to it, but prove yourself wrong when you find yourself starting conversations with strangers, and starting conversations in general... when you're quiet, but only 'cause you're zoned out. or don't have any particularly good thoughts at the moment (for more optimistic people who avoid spreading negativity). Sometimes I choose to be reserved because I don't want people to just count on me all the time to do everything. I hate that. Also when you like giving out food and stuff and smiling a lot and being hospitable and humorous.


----------



## tanstaafl28

When you run into another extravert and can't get a word in edgewise...


----------



## Rainman

you know you're an extrovert when you like paying attention to your senses ie the thrill of the party is a sensation type thing.. and you know you're an extrovert when you can read people's faces subconsciously and know their feeling ie feel it yourself - empathy. makes sense if you ask me and thus extrovert = sensing = feeling. they're all linked and part of one type. one side of the brain. that's why nf doesn't exist that's why i've never detected nf'ness in real life. 

extroversion = sensation = feeling. introversion = thinking = intuition. the mbti is therefore wrong in it's dichotomies in life there is only ever 2 - 2 sides of the brain. of course alll the types exist in their aesthetic feel and self contained logic just like the starsign types. and as an intj i invite any argument against this - particularly from *INTJellectual. *


----------



## epistemophile

Rainman said:


> you know you're an extrovert when you like paying attention to your senses ie the thrill of the party is a sensation type thing.. and you know you're an extrovert when you can read people's faces subconsciously and know their feeling ie feel it yourself - empathy. makes sense if you ask me and* thus extrovert = sensing = feeling*. they're all linked and part of one type. one side of the brain. that's why nf doesn't exist that's why i've never detected nf'ness in real life.
> 
> extroversion = sensation = feeling. introversion = thinking = intuition. the mbti is therefore wrong in it's dichotomies in life there is only ever 2 - 2 sides of the brain. of course alll the types exist in their aesthetic feel and self contained logic just like the starsign types. and as an intj i invite any argument against this - particularly from *INTJellectual. *


By your argument against the ontological value of NF, the ExTy types don't exist either. It is far more accurate to assess the introversion or extroversion of a personality based on cognitive functions - e.g. primary Ne for an ENTP will mean examining the world outside your mind and seeing where your intuition fits, or even what patterns you can detect. The N type mind doesn't look at things statically, and can even be blindsided by the simple at times. Moreover, the NF types depending on which NF type you're talking about can process primarily through intuition or through feeling, internally or externally, depending on their primary function as well. The NF can process an experience, and compare against some emotional abstraction which I'll fully admit to being incapable of understanding. In either case, just as with the NT types, they tend to live in a world above Plato's divided line, rather than an Aristotelian concrete world.


----------



## Rainman

INTJellectual said:


> When it's hard for you to shut up your mouth.


true but this is what happens when converting experiential thought into words to communicate.


----------



## Bebito

When you walk around the house naked with the curtains open during rush hour!


----------



## Raichu

Bebito said:


> When you walk around the house naked with the curtains open during rush hour!


I don't think "extroversion" is the word for that...


----------



## Rainman

epistemophile said:


> By your argument against the ontological value of NF, the ExTy types don't exist either. It is far more accurate to assess the introversion or extroversion of a personality based on cognitive functions - e.g. *primary Ne for an ENTP will mean examining the world outside your mind *and seeing where your *intuition *fits, or even what *patterns *you can detect. The N type mind doesn't look at things statically, and can even be blindsided by the simple at times. Moreover, the NF types depending on which NF type you're talking about can process primarily through intuition or through feeling, internally or externally, depending on their primary function as well. *The NF can process an experience, and compare against some emotional abstraction which I'll fully admit to being incapable of understanding*. In either case, just as with the NT types, they tend to live in a world above Plato's divided line, rather than an Aristotelian concrete world.


the world outside your mind - by mind you mean yourself? your thetan. because right now we're talking about the mind and thus it's an object. so how do you define mind ie the world outside ones mind? i'd define the mind as mental sensation - that means inner speech, memory, imagination. intuition how do you define that? i define intuition as thinking as systemising understanding how something works eg if you were to understand how everything works you'd have to understand the system of everything - that's how i define systemising ie intuiting. i take it that's what you meant by patterns - therefore i'll infer/guess by intuition you mean like a rough sense of how something works?

can process through intuition or feeling but not at the same time because feeling is sensation and paying attention to a sensation is when you are thoughtless - they're the two different formats both cannot happen at the same time i don't think. when you read a word sure you see it of course but you're not paying attention to the shape of the words like _THIS WELL NOW YOU KIND _of are as it was suddenly in italicsbut then you begin thinking of the usual purpose of italics and capitals. 

what do you mean by process? what do you mean then by process internaly/externally? by the way i know how it all works by the same description you've given about the functions behind the four letters and there order external internal judgers means extroverted judging perceiving means introverted judging extroverted perceiving etc i know all the technical definitions and am currently readin ghttp://psychclassics.yorku.ca/Jung/types.htm and looked at it for 7 years and now i'm hear to argue against the stuff i learnt.

i agree intuition (thinking) can make people blindsided by someone telling them something as if they need to know how it works yet it's just so utterly basic and immediately understood that they will be confused thinking the person is telling them something else (some problem they're conceiving of themselves). also your statement sounds similar to my statement that extroverts read people's faces better aka introverts (= caused by intuition = thinking) don't read faces well meaning intuition don't see the sensory reality. 

which brings me onto - 'The NF can process an experience, and compare against some emotional abstraction which I'll fully admit to being incapable of understanding' - btw firstly before you read my point; you're caught up in the aesthetic of mbti otherwise you wouldn't believe they have some emotional abstraction unless you knew what it was right now the nf just seems mysterious almost supernatural (aka a word used for when something isn't real). anyway this is how you can understand the emotional abstraction side of things (whihc i'm only just getting back in touch wiht myself) - feelings come from sensation... music it's a sensation of sound essentially and you know it's a feeling type thing. people's faces - you get enough visual information (micro expressions) and then you feel what they're feeling enough to know it (mirror neurons). how do you get into this mode where you look at faces and you feel something or you look at a word art and get a feeling or sometimes objects seem personified you cna make a body of the toothbrush or something... well i find simply by mental sensation ie imagination. you can get into by just imagining images and recently i've been converting words to actual when i hear/read I now try to actually see what i'm reading. example 'he scratched his arm' if you were motivated enough after reading the sentence you'd comphrehend it by imaginging what a scratch is in this case. intuitively he's done it himself by the 'he' therefore it's not like he's fallen over and Gotten scratched therefore if you were to now imagine the sentence what it's actually referring to... actually screw all that the sentence could mean both he scratched himself or he accidentally got scratched.. but anyway what is a scratch surely it's best to comprehend it in touch sense form. idk how you do it but i can tell you from experience for the last month created mental sensation is 'enjoyable'/interesting and puts you in the feeling mode and then your mind is thoughtless and you're in the present and you feel through your senses. t there's no difference between sensing and feeling. enough attention to sensation creates feeling. just like how sad songs make one feel sad or something it's like that but on a limitless thoughtless scale like you can get a feeling from like word art aka colour and shape. how do you think, what do you think about?

also i said nf doesn't exist because it's a main type and because i don't think introversion/extroversion exist as a dichotomy i think it's only a surface behaviour. introverts get nervous around people because they don't have sensory eyes ie reading people's body language immediatley animalistically like the extroverts = sensors = feelers - also they see it as pointless (to some degree - i don't count information exchange on idea clever level how something works google searching the other person as socialising). i didn't need to mention nf don't exist because it was intrinsic to my argument of saying that they equal each other - my argument technically is that sj, sp, nf,nt all don't exist because they all have two letter ie two dichomotimies and my system is that htere is only one dichotomy aka two types.


----------



## INTJellectual

Rainman said:


> you know you're an extrovert when you like paying attention to your senses ie the thrill of the party is a sensation type thing..


Extraverted Sensation (Se). --- This is a function, and NOT being an extrovert. ---> extroversion is an *attitude.*



Rainman said:


> and you know you're an extrovert when you can read people's faces subconsciously and know their feeling ie feel it yourself - empathy.


Extraverted Feeling (Fe). This is a function, and NOT being an extrovert. ---> extroversion is an *attitude.*

The I/E and J/P dichotomy in MBTI is what we call the* attitude*, and the middle two letters are the *functions.
*
The N/S T/F middle part of MBTI are the functions and if you want to examine it by detail we use the Jungian Cognitive Function theory.

E.g. 

The N can be extroverted or introverted. You extravert it by showing this quality to the world, and you introvert it by keeping it to yourself. All these functions have their characteristics that drives the individual to the way he/she thinks.

Understanding the 8 Jungian Cognitive Processes (8 Functions)



Rainman said:


> makes sense if you ask me and thus extrovert = sensing = feeling. they're all linked and part of one type. one side of the brain. that's why nf doesn't exist that's why i've never detected nf'ness in real life.
> 
> extroversion = sensation = feeling. introversion = thinking = intuition. the mbti is therefore wrong in it's dichotomies in life there is only ever 2 - 2 sides of the brain. of course alll the types exist in their aesthetic feel and self contained logic just like the starsign types. and as an intj i invite any argument against this - particularly from *INTJellectual. *


extroversion=sensation=feeling from outside glance may seem similar same with introversion=thinking=intuition. But if you inspect it carefully in details it would divide into many parts, hence we produce the 16 personality types in MBTI. Of course NF do exists, if they don't, what about the ET types or the ST types? The 16 types are governed by a main controlling function, and a secondary or auxiliary function that supports the dominant or the main function. For example NF, they can have Ni-Fe, Ne-Fi, Fe-Ni, Fi-Ne... All this are explained by Jungian Cognitive Functions Theory which backs up the MBTI theory.

And MBTI is not comparable to starsign types because they are thoroughly and carefully studied for decades. It is scientifically based and proven almost accurate with regards to personality typing. Astrology signs and whatnot characteristics just happened to be coincidental, and could apply to any members of different Astrological types. But in MBTI, especially Enneagram, no.

The thinking, feeling, sensing, intuition, time, analysis, emotion, logic, rhythm, spatial, kinesthetics have also their place in brain whether they are in left-brain or right-brain side. Of course there's a correlation between it and MBTI, But treat it as a different area of knowledge and don't mess it with MBTI and other personality typing. A human can both use the left-brain and the right-brain, but some are more left-brain dominant, and the hand which left-brain dom use which has more force and power, is right hand.

Left-brain = see parts, then connect it to a whole, can also be seen as scientific
Right-brain = see the whole then the parts, can also be seen as artistic.


----------



## Rainman

'Extraverted Sensation (Se). --- This is a function, and NOT being an extrovert. ---> extroversion is an *attitude.'*wowowo hold up i know how all the functions work how the mbti system works when i was describing extrovert thrill of hte party i was just using extrovert as it's meaning in plain english i don't there is a dichotomy of extroversion vs introversion as a root personality trait (merely a surface behavior that can be seen) so i know how extraverted sensation works (under the self contained logic of mbti that is).i know what the functions are etc i'm a noob here but i've been obsessed with mbti for like 7 years.

Extraverted Feeling (Fe). This is a function, and NOT being an extrovert. ---> extroversion is an *attitude. 

*if you're saying extroversion is an attitude in response to me using the phrase 'you know you're an extrovert when...' i don't know why because you're the one who created a thread titled 'you know you're an extrovert when...' yet you're saying no ones an extrovert it's just an attitude.. i know..i thought it was just semantics you, and then I, were using

'But if you inspect it carefully in details it would divide into many parts, hence we produce the 16 personality types in MBTI. Of course NF do exists, if they don't, what about the ET types or the ST types?' - i've done a lot of inspection but if you think it works how would you explain the details. i thought the four archetypes were sp, sj, nt, nf not st, sf, or whatever. i know all of what you said already in the rest of that same paragraph. i wouldn't be arguing against mbti if i hadn't read and understood by it's own logic the system of mbti. 

my understanding is that it is comparable to star signs - star signs haven't been studied by in regards to your point of longevity star signs have been around for agess... star signs i mean purely the descriptions of the types it's not even up for debate of course whether the date you were born on determines your personality (or if there was a theory for that... wow). 

'The thinking, feeling, sensing, intuition, time, analysis, emotion, logic, rhythm, spatial, kinesthetics have also their place in brain whether they are in left-brain or right-brain side. Of course there's a correlation between it and MBTI, But treat it as a different area of knowledge and don't mess it with MBTI and other personality typing' - you say mbti has been scientifically proven ad but you've just listed a load of scientific brain concepts therefore surely they do mesh with the mbti system typing. you are right and i was aware of how dominance in the sides of the brain works. i'll add your definition of left brain right brain as my own i like it. 

but yeah basically you've explained to me some mbti i already knew it now i'm arguing how it doesn't work base on those links to teh descriptions of cognitive functions (which i've already read many times).


----------



## INTJellectual

Rainman said:


> 'Extraverted Sensation (Se). --- This is a function, and NOT being an extrovert. ---> extroversion is an *attitude.'*wowowo hold up i know how all the functions work how the mbti system works when i was describing extrovert thrill of hte party i was just using extrovert as it's meaning in plain english i don't there is a dichotomy of extroversion vs introversion as a root personality trait (merely a surface behavior that can be seen) so i know how extraverted sensation works (under the self contained logic of mbti that is).i know what the functions are etc i'm a noob here but i've been obsessed with mbti for like 7 years.
> 
> Extraverted Feeling (Fe). This is a function, and NOT being an extrovert. ---> extroversion is an *attitude.
> 
> *if you're saying extroversion is an attitude in response to me using the phrase 'you know you're an extrovert when...' i don't know why because you're the one who created a thread titled 'you know you're an extrovert when...' yet you're saying no ones an extrovert it's just an attitude.. i know..i thought it was just semantics you, and then I, were using
> 
> 'But if you inspect it carefully in details it would divide into many parts, hence we produce the 16 personality types in MBTI. Of course NF do exists, if they don't, what about the ET types or the ST types?' - i've done a lot of inspection but if you think it works how would you explain the details. i thought the four archetypes were sp, sj, nt, nf not st, sf, or whatever. i know all of what you said already in the rest of that same paragraph. i wouldn't be arguing against mbti if i hadn't read and understood by it's own logic the system of mbti.
> 
> my understanding is that it is comparable to star signs - star signs haven't been studied by in regards to your point of longevity star signs have been around for agess... star signs i mean purely the descriptions of the types it's not even up for debate of course whether the date you were born on determines your personality (or if there was a theory for that... wow).
> 
> 'The thinking, feeling, sensing, intuition, time, analysis, emotion, logic, rhythm, spatial, kinesthetics have also their place in brain whether they are in left-brain or right-brain side. Of course there's a correlation between it and MBTI, But treat it as a different area of knowledge and don't mess it with MBTI and other personality typing' - you say mbti has been scientifically proven ad but you've just listed a load of scientific brain concepts therefore surely they do mesh with the mbti system typing. you are right and i was aware of how dominance in the sides of the brain works. i'll add your definition of left brain right brain as my own i like it.
> 
> but yeah basically you've explained to me some mbti i already knew it now i'm arguing how it doesn't work base on those links to teh descriptions of cognitive functions (which i've already read many times).


7 years? seems like you just learned it yesterday 

extrovert - a person, extroversion- an attitude. I didn't say extrovert is an attitude, lol.

Star signs and the like are comparable to superstitions where there are no logic to back it up. Just pure hunches and going by what was observed in many coincidental instances.

MBTI is for layman's, and MBTI is part of the one aspect of Science called Psychology. And you can't say Psychology is Pseudoscience, because by learning how the mind works, the principles behind it, the neurosis and the illnessess that goes with it, some have created medicines and therapies that could "cure" the illnesses of the mind. And Psychology is not comparable to Shamanism and occultism. Psychology has been practised by means of trial and error of what works and what does not, just like some branches of Science. 

Create a new theory if you want. But will it be applicable? Good luck with that


----------



## Rainman

INTJellectual said:


> 7 years? seems like you just learned it yesterday
> 
> extrovert - a person, extroversion- an attitude. I didn't say extrovert is an attitude, lol.
> 
> Star signs and the like are comparable to superstitions where there are no logic to back it up. Just pure hunches and going by what was observed in many coincidental instances.
> 
> MBTI is for layman's, and MBTI is part of the one aspect of Science called Psychology. And you can't say Psychology is Pseudoscience, because by learning how the mind works, the principles behind it, the neurosis and the illnessess that goes with it, some have created medicines and therapies that could "cure" the illnesses of the mind. And Psychology is not comparable to Shamanism and occultism. Psychology has been practised by means of trial and error of what works and what does not, just like some branches of Science.
> 
> Create a new theory if you want. But will it be applicable? Good luck with that


please don't remark about what my argument seems like... 

'extrovert - a person, extroversion- an attitude. I didn't say extrovert is an attitude, lol' - reread i never said extrovert is an attitude. did you even read what i wrote or just skim over it because you don't even want to know if the mbti is wrong fundamentally? you've actually failed to understand what i was saying first by the phrase 'you know you're an extrovert when...' (YOUR OWN PHRASE) and then when i adressed your problems with that you seem to have literally seen a different word on the page to what's there... i'm not attacking you that's just all fact. 

star signs have four archetypes of 3 types within each archetype and each type has a description and it's very similar to the mbti descriptions. jung came up with it from anecdotes and personal observation - that's not very scientific. 

you can say many parts of psychology are psuedoscience and shouldn't be included in psychology. 

will it be applicable? i stumbled across the reality that people's surface behaviour ie personality is caused by their inner workings of the mind when i began trying to change my own mind to rid nervousness in person with people. 

here's some evidence of the new theory already being applicable (also i didn't learn from this person i'd already reached teh same conclusions before seeing this video - it just confirmed it). 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf6Q0G1iHBI - it's basically experiential thought (right brain) vs analytical thought and how when you're tooo analytical it causes social anxiety disorder... all of this is realistic ie the awkward clever nerd etc. 

umm you still haven't given me an argument but still have found impossible reasons (even imagining variations of words on the page) for just presenting me with myers briggs specific rules like j means extraverted judging etc - again i know all this - i've probably known about it for longer than you hence why i'm at the stage of realising i need something more realistic and actual (neuroscience/reality based). don't dwell on that sentence too much what i mean is basically i know it's not entirely right the mbti. 

so i'll direct you to trying to given argument about what you believe. let's start with the idea of 'energy' that introversion and extroversion revolves around... how would you describe 'energy' in this case? (i'l respond neuroscientificially). also describe to me what's the actual difference between the dichotomy of decision making and information gathering because for me one makes decisions from the information they gather and there isn't a difference and to be persuasive; when do you actually notice yourself making a decision; when was the last actual 'decision' you made? when you get burnt by a flame you've learnt that flame causes burn/pain therefore is there really a decision in touching the flame again? i don't think so... and even if there was could you categorise into another separate dichotomy for what decision was made... certainly not. but again i don't even know what meaningfull decisions there are... so you give examples of decisions (judging) being separate from information gathering (perceiving). also no more smiley faces please...


----------



## INTJellectual

Rainman said:


> please don't remark about what my argument seems like...
> 
> 'extrovert - a person, extroversion- an attitude. I didn't say extrovert is an attitude, lol' - reread i never said extrovert is an attitude. did you even read what i wrote or just skim over it because you don't even want to know if the mbti is wrong fundamentally? you've actually failed to understand what i was saying first by the phrase 'you know you're an extrovert when...' (YOUR OWN PHRASE) and then when i adressed your problems with that you seem to have literally seen a different word on the page to what's there... i'm not attacking you that's just all fact.
> 
> star signs have four archetypes of 3 types within each archetype and each type has a description and it's very similar to the mbti descriptions. jung came up with it from anecdotes and personal observation - that's not very scientific.
> 
> you can say many parts of psychology are psuedoscience and shouldn't be included in psychology.
> 
> will it be applicable? i stumbled across the reality that people's surface behaviour ie personality is caused by their inner workings of the mind when i began trying to change my own mind to rid nervousness in person with people.
> 
> here's some evidence of the new theory already being applicable (also i didn't learn from this person i'd already reached teh same conclusions before seeing this video - it just confirmed it).
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf6Q0G1iHBI - it's basically experiential thought (right brain) vs analytical thought and how when you're tooo analytical it causes social anxiety disorder... all of this is realistic ie the awkward clever nerd etc.
> 
> umm you still haven't given me an argument but still have found impossible reasons (even imagining variations of words on the page) for just presenting me with myers briggs specific rules like j means extraverted judging etc - again i know all this - i've probably known about it for longer than you hence why i'm at the stage of realising i need something more realistic and actual (neuroscience/reality based). don't dwell on that sentence too much what i mean is basically i know it's not entirely right the mbti.
> 
> so i'll direct you to trying to given argument about what you believe. let's start with the idea of 'energy' that introversion and extroversion revolves around... how would you describe 'energy' in this case? (i'l respond neuroscientificially). also describe to me what's the actual difference between the dichotomy of decision making and information gathering because for me one makes decisions from the information they gather and there isn't a difference and to be persuasive; when do you actually notice yourself making a decision; when was the last actual 'decision' you made? when you get burnt by a flame you've learnt that flame causes burn/pain therefore is there really a decision in touching the flame again? i don't think so... and even if there was could you categorise into another separate dichotomy for what decision was made... certainly not. but again i don't even know what meaningfull decisions there are... so you give examples of decisions (judging) being separate from information gathering (perceiving). also no more smiley faces please...





> _' yet you're saying no ones an extrovert it's just an attitude._



_I didn't say that, or maybe I just misunderstood you or you misunderstood me that's why I replied with the meaning of extrovert and extroversion.

Why would I care if MBTI is wrong or right? It's just a theory meant for layman's to understand the principle behind a person's personality. Right or wrong is just a perception, not a proven fact. Your idea of MBTI is wrong, is just "your opinion".

Hmmm. The starsigns archetypes, actually there are signs that belong to fire element, water element, earth element, air element, and can be translated to MBTI's SJ, SP, NT, NF. The only difference is the starsigns' characteristics are inconsistent in its descriptions, but in MBTI it's consistent (but not totally, hence that's why there are so many stereotypes)

I think parapsychology is regarded by scientists as pseudoscience, 'cause they cannot explain the phenomenon in its objective sense. 'Cause some parts of parapsychology defies the laws of Science's time and space. Take telekinesis for example.

Haven't seen the video. (My adobe player is BS.)
_
_MBTI is not neuroscience. Just treat it as a theory. It's not as in-depth as other personality theory like the Enneagram. But you could use its application in a simple basic way. But if you want some treatment, mind's treatment, or personality treatment, then MBTI is not the best way to go to. It just helps people to bring out the best in them, to understand the yourself and other people, to know your strengths and weaknesses, and to utilize and avoid them in a certain setting. It's not entirely bullshit as what you are trying to convince me and other people. If it doesn't make sense to you, you could just dismiss it period. I already say it over and over, reiterating over and over.

Okay example of information gathering separate from decision making. Let's go with Intuition. Someone wants to sell you something. But by examining her facial features, body gestures, manner of speaking, your instinct is telling you that this person cannot be trusted. All this observation creates a pattern- the same pattern of what your banks of memory has gathered in the past, and it somehow connected in a non-linear way. You just saw a pattern. Then you decide using your Feeling or Thinking, that you won't buy her products. By Feeling, because you don't feel like buying it, and you already examined those gestures and facial expressions (Fe). Or could be logic, by not getting fooled by those seller's tactics. The example you use by not touching a flame is an instinct, because you already know that the flame is hot and you could get burned. You don't even know what meaningful decisions are? Just understand and you'll know, you have been studying it for 7 years right? Of course you know it.

Nice try in argument  Stop derailing my thread now. I won't respond, I've said enough if it's enough for you. Good job 

PS: Sorry I can't help putting smileys _


----------



## milti

... When you have to jump into a conversation with a story of your own, always.

When you never run out of things to talk about.

When you enjoy being around other extroverts but introverts get you down.

When you just drive yourself crazy wondering _what is going on inside _a quiet friend's head!

When you wonder how people can isolate themselves for so long and not go crazy.

When you are the centre of attention or subject of conversation without realising it.

When everyone you know calls you 'cheerful' and 'bright'.

When you were a kid and got pulled up for being too much of a chatterbox.

When you will open a conversation and be comfortable with anybody, old or young.

P.S. These are just my guesses.  In reality I think I'm more of an introvert but I find myself doing these ^ things a lot as well. :shocked:


----------



## EmpireConquered

when you often speak without thinking.


----------



## EforEveryOne

When you're not in this thread because your out in the real world while a good deal of introverts post in here.
(I know there are posts by extroverts here as well but skimming though this I saw a lot of I's)


----------



## mommajen08

Whenever you get togetherw for lunch with 4 of your coworkers and you lead/dominate the conversation - every time.


----------



## alicecharlotte

When you get infuriated in group projects because nobody is taking charge as well as you could...


----------



## auburnstar

When you get slightly ticked off that the Introverts have 90+ pages.

Well no that's no really extroverted haha.


----------



## benoticed

When you're angry with your friends on friday, by the time the weekend is over you somehow forget you were angry at them on monday.


----------



## soulflwr

- I think you know you're extroverted when you look outside yourself for understanding, comfort, stability... 
- Your emotions are responses to interactions with the outside world.
- In comparison I think an introvert is someone whose understanding, comfort, stability are self-formulated (or with little to no input from a live human) and their emotions are responses to the outside world's interaction with THEM.

I'm new to this so it would be cool if someone could check me on that  
Also, based on what I've read hear so far I'm an INxx type.


----------



## aphinion

You're talking about life with a random stranger you met at the grocery store 5 seconds earlier!


----------



## Meltboy

I knew I was an extrovert when...

I realized that lectures in school or college melt my mind and I'd spend the whole time looking around at people, while trying desperately not to bother them until the teacher/tutor had stopped talking and was letting us "get back to work".

I can spend hours reading about a topic of interest... so long as I can check facebook every 5 minutes and get up take a break and relax with my family/friends.

When the house is completely empty aside from me and I start getting uncomfortable and pacing the floor talking to myself and making my self laugh. (Ok so I'm just insane XD)

I'm on the bus and REALLY, REALLY want someone to sit down next to me and talk to me.


----------



## sadie101

When you can't stand staying at home during weekends. That's me right now... I need to get out of the house!


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

You Know You're An Extrovert When You Can See How lnaccurately lntroverts Describe Extroverts ln This Thread.

You Know You're An Asshole When Descriptions Made By Other Extroverts ln This Thread Make You Want To Cut Ties With Humanity.


----------



## Cher Zee

> You pace the floors and talk to yourself like a damn CRAZY PERSON when you're alone. (Don't act like you don't do it)


Oh my gosh, yes! Have you been spying on me? Do you live in my closet? :tongue:


----------



## Pau7

When going on your fourth day of summer vacation and the only interaction you had was with your family and over texting with your friends, but it's not enough to keep the slowly building anxiety away.

Me right now! It feels like I'm trapped, in a way.

TV and music helps, but nothing compares to hanging out with your friends for hours (or even days).


----------



## Pau7

sadie101 said:


> When you can't stand staying at home during weekends. That's me right now... I need to get out of the house!


This.

If I'm not busy on the weekends, I feel trapped, and it's the worst. I hate being alone, honestly.


----------



## Kittynip

When you need to have social things scheduled for the future, because the idea of possibly having nothing to look forward to is horrible.


----------



## Debaser

When you start to slowly lose your mind when going for long stretches without having a whole lot of interaction, because all your ideas are bottled up inside and you can't express them or bounce them off anybody.


----------



## SpartanKendoka

when you sometimes don't know how loud you talk at times.


----------



## Chris Samberg

Raichu said:


> When you're having so much fun that you can't help getting loud and energetic and drawing everyone's attention, even though you also have awful social anxiety.
> 
> My poor anxiety's trying so hard not to draw any attention and just to fade into the background, but the extroversion is all like "HEY GUYS HEY LOOK AT ME LOOK WHAT I CAN DO," and then the anxiety realizes it has no idea what it was gonna do, and it's like "oh great and now everyone's looking at me," and the extroversion is like "WHO CARES AT LEAST EVERYONE'S LOOKING AT ME "
> 
> Also, sometimes I get jealous when other people get attention. Like, someone will go "Aww, look what Winnie's doing!" (Winnie is my puppy,) and in my head I'll be like "What no that's not fair guys look at ME look what I'M doing!!" But maybe I'm just an attention hog...


Oh I HATE THAT! Whenever someone has something to talk about that overshadows you. My improv comedy teacher's a hardcore extrovert (probably Se) and he could talk for hours and hours and hours and it really irks me because I can't fill something in to say.


----------



## yeelifong

When I talk in my usual tone in a quiet public place and the introverts have to shush me then I'll try whispering but it is still loud. ARGH.


----------



## yeelifong

C3P0meetsData said:


> You pace the floors and talk to yourself like a damn CRAZY PERSON when you're alone. (Don't act like you don't do it)


YES! This always happens when I suddenly get a new idea when I'm alone. Having no one to tell it to, I'll start pacing around the room while mumbling and sometimes, smiling to myself. Then, I snap out of it and go, "WTF".


----------



## FakeLefty

When you walk around in a Sombrero/coonskin hat/rainbow-colored Afro/Santa hat/Groucho glasses just because you have it.


----------



## juilorain

When the only way to get your energy level back to normal on winter/summer break is stay at a local Starbucks for 1.5 hrs lol


----------



## infamous

Not all of us. I hate people who don't stop talking. Unless of course the conversation is about ME. Being an ESFP I love talking about ME, ME, ME.


----------



## grlwithoutthedragontattoo

When you often forget that Introverted people are not Extroverted...
or
You feel inanimate when you are alone.


----------



## -Alpha-

Brian1 said:


> You know you're an extrovert, when you're offended by all the articles on MBTI facebook, about what you shouldn't say to introverts, and articles on how introverts can succeed in the workplace with noisy extrovert coworkers, and relationships and the introvert, and the article on the INFP, INTP,INFJ, and hardly any on ESTP, ENFP, ESFP,ENTP,ESTJ, etc, etc..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/thembti
> 
> Just unfair in my opinion...


This is my opinion! I always felt like there was an expectation of extroverts to consider the orientation of introverts and their need for space and alone time, but not a lot of understanding for extroverts and our need to express ourselves outwardly. I work in a bank vault currently with a lot of introverted sensors, and when I get off, I get in the car and yell and blast music with my ESFP roommate. I always felt like it was less about 'gaining energy' from other people and more about relieving tension. I think we're actually sort of villainized in some of the articles as loud, obnoxious and in the worst cases, dumb. You'd think that there would be more articles conveying the message that both orientations should allow the other to express themselves in the way they need to.


----------



## Brian1

It's like the system is rigged. I really had a hard crash course in considering introverts' feelings who were too sensitive. I've been accused of attacking people. Its like what you said, no real attempt at understanding us.


----------



## Kaitlyn27

when u love to annoy the hell out of others


----------



## FakeLefty

When you have people around you all the time and you don't mind at all.


----------



## Aha

When you do not need to eat and sleep when a lot of people around

The more people the more energized you feel




As ENTP, though, I can be easily bored by Se/Si crowd talk.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

...you run naked on the beach scaring old ladies and children.


----------



## Belladonne

Introverts are either scared of you and resent you, or shyly want to be your friend


----------



## Eudaimonia

You know you are if the first thing you think of when you buy a house is throwing a house warming party.


----------



## Bahburah

I'm not extroverted, but I confirmed a co-worker at work is an extrovert after she called the radio her baby. lol


----------



## Fern

Your SO is an introvert and their reactions to your wild antics range from admiration to amusement to jealousy to sheer embarrassment. :blushed:


----------



## KCfox

You annoy stressed introverts with your enthusiasm for life.
You can't stand the thought of being alone.
You thirst for involvement in social groups (beyond the internet).
You seem to be missed by social groups primarily made from introverts and you notice they say the group misses its liveliness/aura without you.
You can't just talk to one other person in an evening and feel sane.


----------



## Scorpio

KCfox said:


> You annoy stressed introverts with your enthusiasm for life.


This happened to me this very morning. :wink:


----------



## Brittaintrail

When you call everyone you haven't talked to recently while at the laundromat. Sitting there is NOT an option.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjamaster

Maybe I'm a shy Enfp


----------



## Belzy

When you feel like you _must _fill in gaps of silence.

When you immediatly say _yes_ to a party invite or other activity.

When you are home alone after hours or days of being with others, yet you feel lonely within an hour or two.


----------



## Chest

when you ask your introverted friends "what's wrong?" a lot

ps: "Nothing!"


----------



## Golden Rose

ღ You're the queen of multitasking
ღ You come up with a thousand ideas and you want to do every single one of them~
ღ You talk so fast that people feel the need to catch some breath for you
ღ It's either 10 things at once or bust
ღ When people want to go to bed/home, you're like "but the fun has just begun!!!"


----------



## vforverification

When you have actually sent a series of texts like this: ''On a break from work come hang out with me'' ''where are you?? I'm on a break you have to come hang out with me.. are you there??'' ''I am leaving now, what will I do for 2 hours alone!! ANSWER YOUR PHONE MY GOD!'' ''yay!!  come asap I have already been here alone for 10 minutes'' 

So annoying, I know, but 2 hours alone on break I would go back to work more depressed and tired. The worst part of being an extrovert is coming across as really intense and annoying at times.


----------



## vforverification

Or have come home from work desperate to talk about your day and have walked into the bedroom of your friends who are lying in bed together, plonked yourself down on the bed and began to chat, without a second of hesitation.

#whatispersonalspace


----------



## vforverification

v


----------



## Blackbear

It is funny how the stereotypes of extroverts and introverts still exist. I am an extrovert and believed I was an introvert from when I was 12 because everyone seems to think only introverts are quiet, shy and calm/peaceful. I did not dare to talk to strangers, I was afraid because I was shy. I kind of hate small talk, maybe bc my mom is an INFJ, but yeah..who would say that about extroverts? I can join small talk for 30 min, then I prefer to be alone or with people that have something interesting to talk about. Sorry this is all about ME, ghehe.
Also I kind of love the same things extroverts love, but also the the things introverts love. Both I love reading and socializing, deep conversations and going out/clubbing, quiet time in my room vs. joining groups to have a nice time


----------



## Redifining Cool

You are probably more moderately extroverted Allthelittlelights. Stereoptypes of all kinds are for the more extremes. 

If a discussion is about a topic that bores me I will just daydream and I can appear introverted to people who bore me.


----------



## Max

Hm.. when you have a conversation with yourself when you're home alone. 
When you talk shit and expect everyone to listen to you. 
When you go outside for no goddamn reason other than to meet new people.
When you speak to your 90-year-old Gran about life.
When you talk to your dog.
Derp.
Meowkins.


----------



## The Exception

When you friend someone on Facebook you only met once for a brief period of time.


----------



## Thorweeps

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> When you friend someone on Facebook you only met once for a brief period of time.


When you friend *everyone* you've *ever* met.


----------



## haephestia

When your introverted friends throw house parties and you're always the one they have to kick out last :3


----------



## will-o'-wisp

When you find out you're extraverted but were previously confused by definitions, and you're surprised and happy about it, which by definition probably means you're not an introvert after all.


----------



## The Exception

When you take a personality test and you share your results with everybody you know.


----------



## EMWUZX

When you go to a social event, have fun at said social event, and come home to talk to your friends/family about the social event until they kick you out of their room/house/space.


----------



## summer210

when you cant loose


----------



## Malandro

When everyone around you is a boring fudge and you're just dying to go out and do something because it's Halloween and you can't do indoors when you could be outdoors dressed like Onpu Segawa for the one night it's socially acceptable.


----------



## Malandro

Extreme double posting :s


----------



## Miauw

When you actually know the difference between being an extrovert and acting loud and obnoxious.
I love my fellow extroverts but I extremely dislike the ones that do things just so people notice them and all their 'fun', 'quirky' behaviours.


----------



## Sophia Perennis

When people tell you you talk too much.


----------



## RMBM

When you jiggle like an energizer bunny when you are in a group of people


----------



## Michael Maldonado

When you cant just say hello to your friends, but instead must say: Greeeeetings!


----------



## MNiS

When you're alone you feel kind of dull and are in a bit of a daze but the more you talk to people the sharper your mind becomes and the more you want continue.


----------



## Legned Sky

you know what will make the idea of being more extrovert or introvert easier to understand? play.
we all play are we not? i am not saying introverts won't choose to play in teams but extroverts probably 
will enjoy games that require teamwork or challenging others at a game and being motivated by others in general. 
Also extroverts need to meet face-to-face, love to dress up for any kind of an activity and sometimes the activity itself can be dressing. 

Acting as an extrovert is slimier to preforming but it is not the same as showing off. 
You preform - alone or with others - to connect with other people and do something you enjoy at the same time. It is great to be part of a team and find a place you can confidently say: here where i belong.


----------



## NTlazerman

When you lose all your motivation and start circling around your house all frustrated if you have not seen anyone in two days.


----------



## Heissmister

When you have every night of the week booked with some social activity that you probably invented, and used your charisma to invite people to. And when you don't have something some night, your life isn't complete.


----------



## Heissmister

When someone invites you to a party, and when you show up, you have 5 other people with you.


----------



## Heissmister

When you have the charisma to get away with insulting someone of influence you just met, chock it up to be an innocent joke, and they offer you a job immediately afterwards.


----------



## Adventrafreedom

You always go crazy when you're alone for a couple of days.


----------



## Morn

Adventrafreedom said:


> You always go crazy when you're alone for a couple of days.


I guess this is the easy way to spot if someone is an introvert or an extrovert. Ask them if two days alone would feel like a vacation or feel like hell. I envy your alone time!


----------



## Adventrafreedom

Morn said:


> I guess this is the easy way to spot if someone is an introvert or an extrovert. Ask them if two days alone would feel like a vacation or feel like hell. I envy your alone time!


Yeah, it's the easy way to do so. For me, it would feel like a vacation at first then I'd need some adventure. So I'm kind of ambivert, but tending to introverism. I love alone time as well!


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

o yes those circles are mind fucks of joy huh weeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## luizabes

When you so want to say good morning to that stranger.


----------



## redspades

When police knocks down your door, informing you that you've reached the speech limit.


----------



## NTlazerman

When you think there's not enough extroverts here.


----------



## HALOOOOOOOO

When you post on PersonalityCafe once and don't post again for over 3 years. No one I know of...


----------



## missleana

When you constantly share too much and talk too much... Then immediately think "oh crap, why can't I ever just shut up?" 

When after meeting a friend you start wondering if they were bothered/annoyed by you being the one talking 95% of the time you just spent together and if you were too smothering.

 And some days ago I was still wondering if I'm an introvert after all....


----------



## Rainbow Eyes

When snow days or any time you have to stay in are dreadful.


----------



## BluIon

IDK im an introvert lol


----------



## dwelfusius

if correct this firmly affirms me being an introvert  

for me it's like.. nobody home..for reals..heaven!


----------



## dwelfusius

missleana said:


> When you constantly share too much and talk too much... Then immediately think "oh crap, why can't I ever just shut up?"
> 
> When after meeting a friend you start wondering if they were bothered/annoyed by you being the one talking 95% of the time you just spent together and if you were too smothering.
> 
> And some days ago I was still wondering if I'm an introvert after all....


I think introverts have this as well.When I start blabbing about tech I can go on for hours..always analyzing after whether I didn't interrupt my conversation partner too much


----------



## Arcypher

Want to talk to friends, and people you have romantic interest for, but feel as if you might be annoying them.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

When you feel 10000x better after having a positive social interaction, even if that interaction just involves paying for food.


----------



## Chrispey

When you get "depressed" after being alone for a day.. or even a few hours somedays :frustrating:

Not really depressed but yeah.. lost the word atm :tongue: SO DEPRESSED WILL DO FOR NOW!


----------



## Chrispey

dwelfusius said:


> if correct this firmly affirms me being an introvert
> 
> for me it's like.. nobody home..for reals..heaven!


Well, then yeah I think you are introverted! Being alone for me is really dreadful! I am home alone atm :crying: 
BUT SOMETIMES IT IS NICE.. but not for too long or I go crazy :laughing:


----------



## Carlxd

When you get bored easily


----------



## ESFPlover

Manofadventure said:


> You can't spend all day inside
> 
> Your dominant function is extroverted, the same with your tertiary
> 
> You talk to inanimate objects and animals when you're alone


___________

Basically you cant be alone, you also have to have someone around you. I think that is great, ESFP's have always in mind to do something. They are always up for an adventure.


----------



## deniss.garcia

Ur mouth r still open and peoples around u just say ''Honey please, shut up''.. :kitteh:


----------



## welcomeparade

@deniss.garcia Same here- then comes the embarrassment from talking too much, oops


----------



## olonny

when you answer right away and you modify your own answer while still speaking


----------



## MNiS

When spending too much time online makes you feel like a loser. :tongue:


----------



## Abigail1509

When you create something you're really proud of and feel the need to show everyone you know


----------



## Fluctuate

Wow, lots of ENxxs on this thread...

When you find that silence is difficult to appreciate, compared to your introverted friends.

When you realize you talked basically that whole time :blushed:

When you don't really mind big crowds, even if they're coming to your place.

And probably the biggest one: when you realize there's no way you're an introvert!


----------



## Tsubaki

You're spending time with someone who is really quiet, for whatever reason and after some time, you feel so uncomfortable, that you start to talk like a waterfall about what you're doing at the moment.
(Well, my ex knows, what I'm making for my cosplay, where I bought the fabrics, how much I spent on them and so on :dry

Introverts call you "hyperactive" and "not able to sit still"

When you feel comfortable, when a shop assistant or someone like that starts joking around, while your introverted friend standing next to you, feeling really uncomfortable.


----------



## Yoshi275

You need people to bounce all your ideas on.


----------



## sharxbyte

ThatName said:


> You can't go 24 hours without affirmation, and God forbid it comes from an introvert.




I live with 3 introverts T_T


----------



## BluIon

Miauw said:


> When you actually know the difference between being an extrovert and acting loud and obnoxious.
> I love my fellow extroverts but I extremely dislike the ones that do things just so people notice them and all their 'fun', 'quirky' behaviours.


God yes. 
Though the only confirmed esfp I know seems incapable of honest emotion and when she was allowed over would not stop getting into things and interrupting the conversation with her silly over the top antics. I swear if she were a dog id have made him put her outside the door to wait and reflect on her bad behaviour. As it was however he was too much of a blind man and not thinking enough to notice her little game. 

As an INTJ I can understand why someone would get excited over kittens, bubbles, flowers, New shoes and etc. I cannot however see any point to the things she would do as loud and often as possible other than she is extremely insecure and wanted me to make her the center of my attention along with getting my kid's and my bf's. It was reeeeally uncomfortable. Why would a esfp do that?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## olonny

When you go and live in a summer camp for 5 weeks and you're excited because you're always surrounded by people and actually you feel lonely when there's no one in the common room and you go round looking for people to talk to. 
And I used to be an introverted, who would say


----------



## sinaasappel

I wasn't trying to be funny:laughing:


----------



## ENTPness

When you start to go crazy after spending one day alone and unconsciously type "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" over and over again on a Microsoft Word document.

True story.


----------



## Fluctuate

When you realize you wouldn't actually mind if your significant other/at least one of your friends called you every day.

When it's impossible to motivate yourself to study if you haven't talked to people enough.

When you choose to talk to people over going to sleep!


----------



## Prada

When after long time out with a group everyone gets tired but you get hyper.


----------



## TuRpNeTiNe

Introverted people have it so, so much easier... Being really extraverted is a struggle for sure, gets old bringing introverts outta their shells but, oh so fun!!


----------



## Morn

TuRpNeTiNe said:


> Introverted people have it so, so much easier... Being really extraverted is a struggle for sure, gets old bringing introverts outta their shells but, oh so fun!!


----------



## MyEvilTwin

...When you decide to go and buy something just to make small talk in the cashier line.


----------



## ReverieInSight

- Someone says "let's go!" and you're the first one who has put on their shoes. (Also, you probably feel energized by the thought of actually doing something, going somewhere, seeing something ...)

- When in company, and you're feeling really good, you get quiet all of a sudden because you're scared to go overboard with your extrovertness - you may say something that seems exaggerated, like HOW INCREDIBLY funny the last jokes were .. and everyone tells you how frisky you were on that evening :dry:


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

You start bothering others because you can't just sit and think.


----------



## gencyan

when you're talking to one of your friends and just bring a random stranger nearby along with your conversation, for a quick opinion or just to have them join in general


----------



## LarryL

..when you're saying something inside a group of people, but directed at only 1 person (maybe even an inside joke) and still try to keep eye contact with everyone, resulting in you looking like a pigeon who can't stop bobbing his head left and right.


----------



## Howard Hepburn

-When your teacher asks "Who wants to..." (Lead, volunteer, whatever) and the whole class is already looking at you in expectation.


----------



## StrawberryShortCake

When you are way more excited about your friend's wedding than bride herself. :laughing:


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

You feel like you're about to explode when you haven't spoken to someone in, what, 30 minutes? Unless you're playing a good video game, or reading a good book, or writing something random in a good online forum


----------



## Rafael

When you're the first to kick the INTJ's ego down a notch.


----------



## aphinion

When you get lonely during the 30 minute commute to work...


----------



## CasusBelli

MuChApArAdOx said:


> You know the thing i find the most ironic in terms of PerC in itself is this. If you head over to the ENFP/TP forum, even the ESFP/ENTJ, you won't find masses and masses of data being exchanged. One liners, a few paragraphs here and there. The introverted forums explains everything in complete detail, they go on and on , sometimes repeating themselves over and over again. I can hardly get through reading all the blab, i find myself skipping every 10 lines and getting the jest of the whole thing. Basically Ne can sum up everything that needs to be said in a few lines, often 1. The sub forums are draining, introverts will use up pages in order to get a point across. So yeah, i have to wonder who really talks the most


Extroverts mainly enjoy dropping bombs. Just like in a belt-fed weapon, precision is secondary since it's quantity that counts, not quality. It is quite similar in the show biz and pop culture, where the balls-out most vulgar extroverts rule with impunity. Introverts and extrovert variants with a stronger (not faster!) introverted function however, will choose to be more thorough in their responses, sending off a more erudite bearing.


----------



## CasusBelli

Rainbow Eyes said:


> When snow days or any time you have to stay in are dreadful.


Not for me. Time alone is superb, 
since it's workshop time for the next great innovation I'll trot out later! :gentleman:


----------



## CasusBelli

EllieBear said:


> Isn't it kind of funny then, that most INTJ's love ENTPs. In fact, it's considered an ideal match... I guess you like people who know how to use their mouths...


It's Like looking at a fascinating mirror image, or a chemical enantiomer 
Ne>Ti>Fe>Si < - - - -> Ni>Te>Fi>Se
(INTJs will know what I'm talking about :cheers2


----------



## counterintuitive

The word is spelled EXTRAVERT and you can touch type it with only your left hand (I mean this in the most literal way only)

There are other words like that too but I can't think of any atm.

Extravert


----------



## cipherpixy

I know you're an Extravert when you're never there in your forum and sees comments like, "somebody, please, revive our forum!"


----------



## dwelfusius

coagulate said:


> The word is spelled EXTRAVERT and you can touch type it with only your left hand (I mean this in the most literal way only)
> 
> There are other words like that too but I can't think of any atm.
> 
> Extravert


Ah. I always thought it was just an American thing. So now I've gone and investigated. http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/extrovert

And jung whose work we are speaking about also preferred extrovert,due to the other one not being proper Latin whilst claiming to follow the rules of that language.


----------



## counterintuitive

dwelfusius said:


> And jung whose work we are speaking about also preferred extrovert,due to the other one not being proper Latin whilst claiming to follow the rules of that language.


Oh, this is news to me. I thought Jung had it as extravert (at least in PT) which is why I was using that spelling. :/


----------



## dwelfusius

counterintuitive said:


> Oh, this is news to me. I thought Jung had it as extravert (at least in PT) which is why I was using that spelling. :/


Nono I meant Extrovert.sorry, late post, typo


----------



## comicbookmama

When you have trouble getting work done, because someone might be out there doing something and you might miss it.


----------



## Emotionally scary mothers

The reliance/dependance on external support/guidance is a fundamental facet of the makeup of your personality/being, and you accept this fact with relatively little shame.


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

You know you're an extrovert when you literally cannot resist starting up a conversation with random people and talking about whatever is on your mind for over an hour.

when you distract the waiter from doing their job because you can't shut up.

when you have very little self-control when it comes to talking to people in general and the thought of having to be quiet for a while fills you with dread.

when an introvert has to physically pull you away from conversations because they're really tired of just standing around while you practically talk over people.

when you're used to dominating conversations and don't feel guilty or weird about taking the spotlight of conversations.

when you feel at ease getting your business done by talking to people over the phone or behind desks and when things would be difficult for anyone else, you know how to smooth things over and get the people to do what you want them to.

when you both inspire and annoy the hell out of introverts because of your confidence and bravery of casually connecting with human beings you don't know too well.


----------



## rakamlerouge

When you show everyone what you do :laughing:


----------



## Thunal33

When you have to try hard not to dominate class discussions.


----------



## bigkoumanefor

When you keep on talking :crazy:


----------



## Xenomorphus

You demand to be the magician's volunteer to be sawed in half even though they insist they're a Subway sandwich artist... and politley ask you to get back in the line.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Yeah, I know. :laughing:

:wink: :heart:


----------



## Firelily

Scoobyscoob said:


> Yeah, I know. :laughing:
> 
> :wink: :heart:


He finally changes his tag to ENTJ 

Congrats :kitteh: 


You know you're an extrovert 
.
when you enjoy sharing with people and have them share with you. :heart: 
.
when you love to work in sales/customer service and go home feeling alive :happy: roud:  
.
when the thought of not seeing anyone for a week due to a study break drives you insane :laughing: 
.
You know you're a mature extrovert when you know when to; start a conversation, engage others in the conversation, end the conversation. :happy: :wink: 
@starberryGhost i'm sorry to hear you have such a hard time, it truly sounds like a bad experience :heart: :hugs:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Firelily said:


> He finally changes his tag to ENTJ
> 
> Congrats :kitteh:
> 
> 
> You know you're an extrovert
> .
> when you enjoy sharing with people and have them share with you. :heart:
> .
> when you love to work in sales/customer service and go home feeling alive :happy: roud:
> .
> when the thought of not seeing anyone for a week due to a study break drives you insane :laughing:
> .
> You know you're a mature extrovert when you know when to; start a conversation, engage others in the conversation, end the conversation. :happy: :wink:
> @starberryGhost i'm sorry to hear you have such a hard time, it truly sounds like a bad experience :heart: :hugs:


Oh my gawd, it's you! Hey, welcome back Firelily. I haven't seen you around in a while.  Yes, I'm feeling better and more like myself these days.  I would say those are all good signs that you're an extrovert! :heart:

Also, is that you in your avatar? That's... an interesting costume. :laughing:


----------



## Firelily

Scoobyscoob said:


> Oh my gawd, it's you! Hey, welcome back Firelily. I haven't seen you around in a while.  Yes, I'm feeling better and more like myself these days.  I would say those are all good signs that you're an extrovert! :heart:
> 
> Also, is that you in your avatar? That's... an interesting costume. :laughing:


hehe
Thank you roud: 
it's bee a busy month to be honest and i still have another 3wks of craziness but am looking forward to a rest time over Christmas. roud:

Its awesome to hear you are feeling better. its wonderful news! its always nice to be free to be yourself :happy: roud:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Firelily said:


> hehe
> Thank you roud:
> it's bee a busy month to be honest and i still have another 3wks of craziness but am looking forward to a rest time over Christmas. roud:
> 
> Its awesome to hear you are feeling better. its wonderful news! its always nice to be free to be yourself :happy: roud:


Ah, I see. Cool cool.  You're already looking forward to Christmas? There's still Halloween first. :laughing: And here in the US there's Thanksgiving too.

Yeah, thanks! Did you go on that Trip to Mexico, btw? That was a few months ago now.


----------



## Firelily

Scoobyscoob said:


> Ah, I see. Cool cool.  You're already looking forward to Christmas? There's still Halloween first. :laughing: And here in the US there's Thanksgiving too.
> 
> Yeah, thanks! Did you go on that Trip to Mexico, btw? That was a few months ago now.


Not yet :wink:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Firelily said:


> Not yet :wink:


Thinking about visiting some place else or visiting a different friend? :happy:


----------



## OldFart

MuChApArAdOx said:


> If you head over to the ENFP/TP forum. . . . . One liners, a few paragraphs here and there. The introverted forums explains everything in complete detail, ,


Hah.

I contend: The SALIENT difference is NOT that extroverts talk and introverts don't, but that introverts listen, and extroverts don't.

This would explain why introverts either put in the effort make a useful contribution to a discussion or else remain silent, whereas extroverts are entirely content to merely grunt and babble for the simple pleasure of doing so.

:tongue:


----------



## Firelily

Scoobyscoob said:


> Thinking about visiting some place else or visiting a different friend? :happy:


Well its really all about getting time off sadly. 
i still want to visit mexico very much. I have seen too much of it now not to want to see with my own eyes.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Firelily said:


> Well its really all about getting time off sadly.
> i still want to visit mexico very much. I have seen too much of it now not to want to see with my own eyes.


Work keeping you busy?


----------



## Firelily

Scoobyscoob said:


> Work keeping you busy?


i have been super buzy this year. (one of the busiest years i've had) 
i fear next year is going to be worse


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Firelily said:


> i have been super buzy this year. (one of the busiest years i've had)
> i fear next year is going to be worse


What's keeping you so busy that you might be busier next year? :shocked:


----------



## Firelily

Scoobydoo Mysteries said:


> What's keeping you so busy that you might be busier next year? :shocked:


Life. hahaha 

and i have also decided to take some time off to go back to school to become a teacher :laughing: 
beware the kids that cross my path 
wahahahaha
(nah jk, i love kids) 
:laughing:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Firelily said:


> Life. hahaha
> 
> and i have also decided to take some time off to go back to school to become a teacher :laughing:
> beware the kids that cross my path
> wahahahaha
> (nah jk, i love kids)
> :laughing:


You? With other peoples' kids? :shocked: No offense, but I'm glad all of my kids live on the opposite side of the planet as you. Kidding, kidding. I think you'll make a great teacher and will be stupendous with the kids. :tongue: Thinking of having any kids of your own?


----------



## natalioz

no


----------



## Charus

You know it when you want to have friends and go outside but that shitty inner demon wants to keep you inside


----------



## Rebis

NeutroN 201x said:


> You know it when you want to have friends and go outside but that shitty inner demon wants to keep you inside


Doth it be you, Kormak?


----------



## Charus

Rebis said:


> Doth it be you, Kormak?


perhaps


----------



## Thunal33

When quarantine is driving you insane.


----------



## passionate

When you need time alone to recharge, but you want to feel someone's presence around or else it'll get "too lonely".


----------



## Scoobyscoob

When you have some weird desire to take over for someone. lol


----------



## rajputaman04

I'm quiet 90% of the time and prefer it that way, probably gotten used to it through self isolation. :sad: thou the long periods of being by myself are effing depressing and draining. I prefer being with a specific person, she is a fun introvert and enough to keep me sane. mx player download for pc


----------



## 8080

When someone in a film can’t resist the temptation to lecture the enemy instead of shooting him right away, whereby the enemy finds the time to arm himself with a pistol or at least a knife. Or when someone is falsely accused of murder and inexplicably lowers his gaze like a guilty child, leaving the saving words unsaid. None of the above:


----------



## sandras

You like people/talking to people.

Being crazy if alone for too long?


----------



## Pikaqiu

If you are itching to talk to someone when something interesting happens.


----------



## Crowbo

2020 was probably one of the worst years of your life.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

When you just like people and people like you back. 🤔


----------



## Scoobyscoob

When you just ✔ instead of assuming. 🙂


----------

